# Flashlight... Divorce



## :)> (Jan 5, 2006)

Are there any known cases of divorce due to multiple expensive Surefire flashlight purchases? I don't want to be the 1st!


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to CPF......eh ......er.........ehm.......the artist formerly known as.................. 


As to your question, I hope not.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 5, 2006)

<stares blankly> :huh: <blinks>


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 5, 2006)

Just buy her/him a Prada ($300) / Louis Vitton ($1000) bag and a Michele ($1500) / Tag Heuer ($2000) watch and all is well


----------



## Geologist (Jan 5, 2006)

Jason is correct. As long as you keep the significant other happy - they will tolerate your own vices.... Shoes - buy them shoes!


----------



## greenLED (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to CPF... "goatee" 

You'll like it here (your wife will roll her eyes)


----------



## nc987 (Jan 5, 2006)

Screw em, get a divorce. Flashlights are more important, just think of how many you can buy when shes out of the picture. Well as long as she doesnt take you for all youve got.


----------



## h_nu (Jan 5, 2006)

nc987 said:


> Screw em, get a divorce. Flashlights are more important...



If SHE is bright enough, she will understand! Convert her to flashaholism!


----------



## Luna (Jan 5, 2006)

h_nu said:


> *If SHE is bright enough*, she will understand! Convert her to flashaholism!



There is the problem that drives us toward planckian emission sources!


----------



## :)> (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll keep you posted on her response when she sees the bank statement showing the purchase of an M3T and a U2 this month...

I thought I had big problems until I started reading the posts at CPF... It looks like I am not the only one with this condition.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 5, 2006)

If you can find a Prada bag for $300 please let me know. The last two my wife got were over a grand each. But yes, apart from the details, the plan does work. Im my case I also started buying flashlights instead of my most recent bing purchases, watches. After the last two watches I got, a Jaeger LeCoultre and a Nomos she told me she didnt care about me getting lights, at least Im not bugging her about watches. To put the icing on the cake, her HDS B42 GT just came in today because she said she wanted something adjustable because her QIII was too bright sometimes. She didnt even say anything when I ordered the HDS U60 XRGT. Move, feint and two way bribe


----------



## my name is fake (Jan 5, 2006)

GadgetTravel said:


> If you can find a Prada bag for $300 please let me know. The last two my wife got were over a grand each. But yes, apart from the details, the plan does work. Im my case I also started buying flashlights instead of my most recent bing purchases, watches. After the last two watches I got, a Jaeger LeCoultre and a Nomos she told me she didnt care about me getting lights, at least Im not bugging her about watches. To put the icing on the cake, her HDS B42 GT just came in today because she said she wanted something adjustable because her QIII was too bright sometimes. She didnt even say anything when I ordered the HDS U60 XRGT. Move, feint and two way bribe


 
Your wife sure has expensive taste.


----------



## my name is fake (Jan 5, 2006)

:)> said:


> I'll keep you posted on her response when she sees the bank statement showing the purchase of an M3T and a U2 this month...
> 
> I thought I had big problems until I started reading the posts at CPF... It looks like I am not the only one with this condition.


 
rule no 1: NEVER reveal your bank statement to your significant other! 

BTW, im planning to get a M3T myself in the next few months...


----------



## :)> (Jan 5, 2006)

BTW, im planning to get a M3T myself in the next few months...

I was really impressed with the M3T. The only thing about it that was odd was that the beam was a ovalized. It looked as if the lamp assembly was a little crooked.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 5, 2006)

GadgetTravel said:


> If you can find a Prada bag for $300 please let me know. The last two my wife got were over a grand each.



How big were they? I am talking small, like Pelican 1060 case sized handbag, lol. Not gonna go nuts and buy my significant other something like that, got her a Fenix L1P instead, lol.


----------



## smackylips (Jan 5, 2006)

*Some Secret Rules*
*I.* Pay Cash.
*II.* Invoke the 24 Hour Rule: Hide your toys. If she finds one over a day old it is okay to say, "Oh, THAT old thing?"
*III.* Remember the three prices that you pay: The price you paid, the price you tell her you paid, and the price you pay if she finds out what you really paid.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 5, 2006)

JasonC8301 said:


> How big were they? I am talking small, like Pelican 1060 case sized handbag, lol. Not gonna go nuts and buy my significant other something like that, got her a Fenix L1P instead, lol.




The last one was either this one or one close to it:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cat6210732&masterId=cat5890735&index=5&cmCat=

She didnt get it there though, there is a Prada store about 3 miles from our house unfortunately.


----------



## colubrid (Jan 5, 2006)

Screw buying her shoes and Prada bags. Take her out to dinner.



When the waiter comes, order for the both of you, its a classy move. 

"The lady will have the linguini and white clam sauce, and a coke with no ice. And I'll have the same." 
And remember, when it comes down to making out, put on side two of Led Zeppelin 4.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 5, 2006)

colubrid said:


> Screw buying her shoes and Prada bags. Take her out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does that work when you are over 50 and have been married 25 years?


----------



## go_to_the_light (Jan 5, 2006)

I am fairly new to the forum, but my wife has started to ask "what's going on with this flashlight obsession dear...." I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 6, 2006)

colubrid said:


> And remember, when it comes down to making out, put on side two of Led Zeppelin 4.


 
:thinking: I can find "side 2" on my Zep 4 CD.  

And I have always preferred Zep II for these purposes.(something about "The Lemon Song" gets/keeps things rollin)


----------



## hookoo (Jan 6, 2006)

smackylips said:


> *Some Secret Rules*
> *I.* Pay Cash.
> *II.* Invoke the 24 Hour Rule: Hide your toys. If she finds one over a day old it is okay to say, "Oh, THAT old thing?"
> *III.* Remember the three prices that you pay: The price you paid, the price you tell her you paid, and the price you pay if she finds out what you really paid.
> GOOD LUCK!



I do all those things, especially #2 except I say " I have had that for a long time now, you never noticed ?" works like a charm for me. And the nice thing about flashligts are. She would never believe the price some of them really cost. Fenix = $12.99. She dont know


----------



## Lmtfi (Jan 6, 2006)

Ask her why she needs so many pairs of shoes.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Jan 6, 2006)

While there's some excellent -- and very funny -- advice here, there's also a serious side to this Flashlights-and-Women issue.

Political scientists have long documented a major "gender gap" between men and women's voting tendencies. It's especially pronounced when issues like war and guns/weapons are isolated -- probably a 10 to 20 point "gap" in the polling data. Applies to contact sports, too. And Flashlights, whether we like it or not, fall into that "aggressive Guy Stuff" area that the female brain finds esthetically-repellent and socially-threatening. 

Just my observation based on endless anecdotal evidence (and divorces!) over the last 4 decades.

Doubt me? Okay, then go shopping at the mall on Super-Bowl Sunday. (Right!) The crowd will be 90% female -- with the few men there being led around by the rings in their noses. I once knew a lady who owned a big modelling agency who claimed she "discovered" the best-looking model-prospects at malls on Saturdays/Sundays when big football games were on TV... and especially during the Super Bowl! 

Doubt me more? Well, do ya see any pantyhose being advertised during those football games? Men watch football/go hunting/race motorcycles, etc. The babes go shopping. It's genetic.

I urge you UNMARRIED guys (it's too late for the others) to visit The High Road website and use their "search" button to explore "Guns + Women." It's been a popular debate topic there over the past year. And, there are some real serious aspects to this issue that apply to relationships, divorce, and community property division -- including stuff like flashlights.

Conclusions: (a) Don't paint your flashlights pink just to please the babe, (b) Don't let that little head do all the thinking for the big one.


----------



## my name is fake (Jan 6, 2006)

smackylips said:


> *Some Secret Rules*
> *III.* Remember the three prices that you pay: The price you paid, the price you tell her you paid, and the price you pay if she finds out what you really paid.
> GOOD LUCK!


 
this happens a lot in my household.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 6, 2006)

nc987 said:


> Screw em, get a divorce. Flashlights are more important, just think of how many you can buy when shes out of the picture. Well as long as she doesnt take you for all youve got.


 
You fool, she'll sue for the flashlights just to hurt him. It's like when a woman marries a man with a dog. They divorce and she wants the dog, it's mostly just to get back at him.

Stayed married, you can always slip a Fenix under your pillow at night. :naughty:


----------



## RebelRAM (Jan 6, 2006)

I think my wife is actually starting to come around. I got her a pink minimag with a Nite Ize for Christmas. She was very happy with it. It's cute and cool.

The other night she got to asking me about converting my bigger Mags to LED like I did her MiniMag. I told her I had already converted them. One has a Diamond 3W and the other an EverLed. So she had to check them out. She asked how much they cost and I told her and even showed her some other options on a couple websites. She didn't complain at all about the prices and thought they were reasonable. I asked her if she wanted me to convert her 3D Craftsman light and she said "not yet". Back in early December when we were Christmas shopping she spotted the Inovas at Target and thought they were really cool. So I may have to get her one of those soon. There's potential there... I think she's finally starting to figure out that all these gadgets I buy can be used by girls too! And she has atleast started her own collection of knives, multitools, and flashlights.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 6, 2006)

smackylips said:


> *Some Secret Rules*
> *I.* Pay Cash.
> *II.* Invoke the 24 Hour Rule: Hide your toys. If she finds one over a day old it is okay to say, "Oh, THAT old thing?"
> *III.* Remember the three prices that you pay: The price you paid, the price you tell her you paid, and the price you pay if she finds out what you really paid.
> GOOD LUCK!




This works well as far as the lights in my experience. I used it for an E2E, KL4 head, E1L, 9P and A2. The problem with it is that it cuts into my cash cache. And there are some things I need the cash for that I ABSOLUTELY cant use a credit card or Paypal for. As an example, an A2 is about 4 or 5 lap dances depending on how well I do at negotiating volume price discounts.


----------



## :)> (Jan 6, 2006)

go_to_the_light said:


> I am fairly new to the forum, but my wife has started to ask "what's going on with this flashlight obsession dear...." I think I'm in trouble.


 
I have found that it next to impossible to resist the urge to have the "latest and greatest"... I have found that it is sometimes easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission. I just wonder how many times I can apologize for the same thing


----------



## HighLight (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe she really is a flashaholic and she's divorcing you so she can get half your collection :laughing:


----------



## DigMe (Jan 6, 2006)

My wife and I are totally honest with each other and we both practice restraint when buying material things. As fun as "having it all" might be we have priorities and you don't really have to "have it all."

brad cook


----------



## daloosh (Jan 6, 2006)

"goat fellow" welcome to CPF and why dontcha stay awhile!!

there's a lot of fun and mostly truthful advice in this thread, you'll have to see what works for you. 

luckily, in our house I handle credit card bills, and I never question her charges. on the downside, she handles bank statements (where paypal transfers show up), but she usually gives me a lot of leeway, too! unfortunately, she doesn't have Prada taste!

welcome again,
daloosh


----------



## Blazer (Jan 6, 2006)

go_to_the_light said:


> I am fairly new to the forum, but my wife has started to ask "what's going on with this flashlight obsession dear...." I think I'm in trouble.


 
My wife approached me yesterday as I was messing with some of my lights and said, "out of all your hobbies and interests, this flashlight thing has got to be the weirdest one"...she just doesn't get it....:shrug:


----------



## xochi (Jan 6, 2006)

I must admit that my girlfriend and I have gotten into quite a few arguments concerning the time spent on CPF and money spent on flashlights. It's pretty common here to jest about our obsessive behaviour but I think that can be minimizing to the legitimate concerns of the people who care about us and are affected by our behaviour. I've stubbornly come to realize that my favourite flashlights include no "buyers remorse" related to personal or financial difficulties. In other words, if I feel that a purchase might be unjustified in the eyes of my better half I either don't buy it or I let her know that flashlight "A" and perhaps flashlight "B" are to be sacrificed on b/s/t so that I can buy flashlight "C". 

I've also come to realize that "good things come to those who wait". Since I've been on CPF the only light I've seen to consistently appreciate are "Larry Lights" . Every other light out there depreciates pretty quickly and new offerings are just getting better and cheaper. As an example, the Fenix L1P was about 45 ish around 3 months ago and can now be had for 30 at lighthound. I really want a Fenix L0P but they are like 47 dollars and with the peak ocean on the horizon and MAG LED lights expected (MAG-LED Solitaire should be interesting) sometime soon I'm somewhat sure that by summer the AAA fenix L0P will be available for much less (if I'm still tempted ).


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 6, 2006)

My wife really liked the HDS B42 GT I gave her on the way to work this morning. She gave me a very sincere thank you. She has also commented that of all my obsessions at least flashlights are good for something. She groused about my first knife a bit but then asked me to open a cardboard box of kitty litter that was taped shut. With a Spyderco Calypso Jr. with ZDP-189 blade, no problemo. After some short fast slashes she said that she could see the use in knives too.


----------



## diggdug13 (Jan 6, 2006)

No but if my wife found out just how much I've spent on lights I sure I'd be the first...ugh

doug


----------



## missionaryman (Jan 6, 2006)

we agreed to certain sum for me to buy lunch at work each week, I save that up to use for flashlights. I have been living off people's uneaten almost out of date lunches and free office cookies for what seems like years now. 

I think I need professional help... But it helps to keep us lovingly married without the stresses that go with more than the family's shopping budget on the occasional torch purchase.


----------



## cave dave (Jan 6, 2006)

:|>,
Your wife and relationship are more important than flashlights. .....But, at least your not spending money on lap dances (I hope).

But what the hell do I know, I'm not even married.

-Cave "Stuck on the bleeding edge" Dave


----------



## Luna (Jan 6, 2006)

GadgetTravel said:


> The last one was either this one or one close to it:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cat6210732&masterId=cat5890735&index=5&cmCat=
> 
> She didnt get it there though, there is a Prada store about 3 miles from our house unfortunately.



This is what my wife uses for a baby bag. Better price

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cat3210732&masterId=cat5890735&index=5&cmCat=


----------



## Luna (Jan 7, 2006)

DigMe said:


> My wife and I are totally honest with each other and we both practice restraint when buying material things. As fun as "having it all" might be we have priorities and you don't really have to "have it all."
> 
> brad cook



Sounds like your wife has learned to hide the credit card bills to me


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 7, 2006)

Luna said:


> This is what my wife uses for a baby bag. Better price
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cat3210732&masterId=cat5890735&index=5&cmCat=




My wife has one of the nylon ones too. It was her first Prada bag. Then she discovered the freaking leather ones.


----------



## Flakey (Jan 7, 2006)

why dont you guys just tell your significant other that flashlights are a passion to you much as fashion/whatever else may be to them. tell them how much you paid. as long as they are being treated fairly (IE flashlights=$500 wife=100 this month) there shouldnt be a problem. when it comes to somone as close to you as a wife shouldnt honesty be the best policy? why bother paying price 3 when it could be avoided? 2 cents


----------



## KevinL (Jan 7, 2006)

We engineers try to solve the problem in the design phase before it begins....

Don't marry anybody who isn't willing to put up with your lights!!

As for "put out", don't ask me about that, there is a solution but it would not do to publish that here


----------



## Fletch888 (Jan 7, 2006)

RebelRAM said:


> I think my wife is actually starting to come around. I got her a pink minimag with a Nite Ize for Christmas. She was very happy with it. It's cute and cool.
> 
> The other night she got to asking me about converting my bigger Mags to LED like I did her MiniMag. I told her I had already converted them. One has a Diamond 3W and the other an EverLed. So she had to check them out. She asked how much they cost and I told her and even showed her some other options on a couple websites. She didn't complain at all about the prices and thought they were reasonable. I asked her if she wanted me to convert her 3D Craftsman light and she said "not yet". Back in early December when we were Christmas shopping she spotted the Inovas at Target and thought they were really cool. So I may have to get her one of those soon. There's potential there... I think she's finally starting to figure out that all these gadgets I buy can be used by girls too! And she has atleast started her own collection of knives, multitools, and flashlights.



That's nothing.

At my house, we have "His and Hers" gun safes.
Not impressed yet?

Wife helped bring them up three flights of stairs.
She just rolls her eyes and laughs about the flashlights.
I was cleaning out some boxes of my old stuff from Dad's basement and happened upon a bunch of unopened mini-mags.

"Aww geeze ..... next time you NEED another flashlight, I'm sending you to your father's."

She doesn't mind, so long as I stick with the cheaper ones.
I'm like a retard with something shiny; if it's cheap and bright, I'll be entertained 'til the batteries wear out.


----------



## Niteowl (Jan 7, 2006)

Fletch888 said:


> I'm like a retard with something shiny; if it's cheap and bright, I'll be entertained 'til the batteries wear out.




 ahem.....  sorry........been there


----------



## DigMe (Jan 7, 2006)

Luna said:


> Sounds like your wife has learned to hide the credit card bills to me



ahem... I pay the bills. I see all, including ATM withdrawals. I'm omnibillient.


----------



## :)> (Jan 7, 2006)

missionaryman said:


> we agreed to certain sum for me to buy lunch at work each week, I save that up to use for flashlights. I have been living off people's uneaten almost out of date lunches and free office cookies for what seems like years now.
> 
> I think I need professional help... But it helps to keep us lovingly married without the stresses that go with more than the family's shopping budget on the occasional torch purchase.


 
To all,

This is true committment to obsession. As for professional help; they won't understand either. In fact, they may be the ones who need help if they are not consumed by the research and purchase of illumination technology. 

Remember, Rehabilitation is for quitters; you're not a quitter are you?

Goatee


----------



## ddaadd (Jan 7, 2006)

The only thing saving my a$$ right now is I've got the kids on my side, they like playing with dad's flashlights....whew...

Don't know what will happen when they are gone !!


----------



## webley445 (Jan 7, 2006)

missionaryman said:


> we agreed to certain sum for me to buy lunch at work each week, I save that up to use for flashlights. I have been living off people's uneaten almost out of date lunches and free office cookies for what seems like years now.
> 
> I think I need professional help... But it helps to keep us lovingly married without the stresses that go with more than the family's shopping budget on the occasional torch purchase.


 
LMAO!!!
thats what I do!!
Hey, its worth it to get a light.
As for the other post about "proper responces", one I have had good success with is "Oh, I traded another light with a guy online for it".
I have found that involvement in the B/S/T section has paid off in more ways than one.
I also keep a separate checking account at a credit union for my PP. Free online and bank by phone, plus monthly fee is only $5 at the most. Actually I can't lie, I had that account since before we were married and always kept it, must admit it has come in handy. 

I have found that usually several small (cheap) purchases will be tolerated alot more than a few (or numerous) expensive buys. Yes you can use the "how many pairs of shoes do you own" ploy, but if you took the time to notice, alot of those shoes are inexpensive "on sale" items. Oh Yeah! thats another one I've used, it was on sale (always be sure to add that it was 25-50% off-anything less and you still get _the look_).


----------



## cave dave (Jan 7, 2006)

Well if the marriage thing doesnt work out your Fenix L0P can "serve as your reliable pal in life" according to the instruction sheet! 

http://www.fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixl0.htm


----------



## castmem (Jan 8, 2006)

just tell her that you "needed to see the light!"


----------



## webley445 (Jan 8, 2006)

Just do like my two year old has learned to do. Substitute the word "want" with "need". I'm sure they will understand.


----------



## colubrid (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *colubrid*
_Screw buying her shoes and Prada bags. Take her out to dinner.



When the waiter comes, order for the both of you, its a classy move. 

"The lady will have the linguini and white clam sauce, and a coke with no ice. And I'll have the same." 
And remember, when it comes down to making out, put on side two of Led Zeppelin 4._




*Does that work when you are over 50 and have been married 25 years?***



This is a classic quote from the movie _Fast Times at Ridgemont high_. A good example of why men should not be advising other men about a women.

Kinda like this thread


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 8, 2006)

colubrid said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colubrid*
> _Screw buying her shoes and Prada bags. Take her out to dinner.
> 
> ...




Thanks. I thought that I had heard that before but couldnt place it. Thanks for telling me where it came from, I really liked that movie but couldnt quite get the source.

As far as the advice, I knew not to take that


----------



## :)> (Jan 8, 2006)

cave dave said:


> Well if the marriage thing doesnt work out your Fenix L0P can "serve as your reliable pal in life" according to the instruction sheet!
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixl0.htm


 
Cave Dave,

I am prepared to try and have both marriage AND the Fenix. Prior to reading the posts on this website, I have never heard of the Fenix. 

I primarily would use the Fenix for hiking and backpacking. What are your thoughts on the light for that purpose? 

-Goatee


----------



## my name is fake (Jan 8, 2006)

:)> said:


> Cave Dave,
> 
> I am prepared to try and have both marriage AND the Fenix. Prior to reading the posts on this website, I have never heard of the Fenix.
> 
> ...


 
I dont know abt anyone else, but for me at least, i dont think the Fenix makes a good hiking/backpacking light ( if you want to illuminate the areas in front of you while you're walking tru the woods, for example). You can of course carry with you and use it for lighting up indoor areas though, because this is where i find the L1P to be the most useful. I generally stick with incans for outdoors, while having a Fenix more as a backup.


----------



## cave dave (Jan 9, 2006)

The Fenix has a pretty tight beam and a relatively short runtime. I prefer a headlamp with a wide beam for hiking and backpacking. Something like the Tikka + is fine (make sure you get the new 80% brighter one)

The fenix is so small and light and I do carry mine in case I want to see something farther away. My backpacking carry would be Fenix L1p, Tikka+, ArcAAA. I'd like to be able to standardize on one battery type, but nobody makes a 1AA headlamp yet.

Now you have to convince your wife that you need a headlamp as well 
The RiverRock/Streamlight 2AAA headlamp is good too and a good value at $15.

Hey you might be able to score some cashflow points with the wife by making your own ultralight Alcohol stove:
http://wings.interfree.it/html/main.html


----------



## rfwjr (Jan 11, 2006)

I purchased a Nite-Ize drop in for my Mini-mag, a Dorcy aaa for my wife, and a little Brinkman LED for my bother in law, those are the ones she knows about  and she is already making comments when we pass the flashlight section in a store. I do not see this as a good sign. If she really knew what I had bought she would really give me a hard time.

Russell


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jan 11, 2006)

My wife and I have shared bank accounts and credit cards. To avoid fights about hobby spending (and trying to outspend each other) we have an allowance system. So she can't complain about my camera/lens/flashlight spending and I don't complain about her cat mugs and purses.

We'll have been married 16 years this month and have done the allowance thing for about 12 years.

Greg


----------



## :)> (Jan 15, 2006)

She just found out... It did NOT go well Gotta go!

-Goatee


----------



## jkswiss (Jan 15, 2006)

Haha, man, you guys crack me up. I agonized over buying a Surefire L2 for days. $150 for a FLASHLIGHT!!! Am I insane? I wondered. Well, I bought it. Luckily, I'm young and single with no responsibilities so I can take the hit. Something about a bunch of grown men hoarding flashlights of all things I find oddly quaint and charming. It is a rather unusual hobby. I find that my Surefire and my more practical(cuz it uses cheap rechargable AA batteries) minimag with luxeon LED's enough for what I need. I can see where a woman is coming from when their guy spends hundreds of dollars on a flashlight. A flashlight. I do understand the allure though. My saving grace is that I try to be a minimalist streamline my belongings down to what is the best, i.e. I'd rather own 1 surefire L2 than 8 3 cell maglites.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 16, 2006)

jkswiss said:


> I'd rather own 1 surefire L2 than 8 3 cell maglites.




Welcome to the forums. The real problem is when you want 8 Surefires


----------



## :)> (Jan 16, 2006)

GadgetTravel said:


> Welcome to the forums. The real problem is when you want 8 Surefires


 
...and then you will know why I posted this thread. Did I mention that the purchase of the U2 did not go over well? I am hoping for cover on the M3T... she does not know about that one yet. I really gotta stop buying these things

I like flashlights; I do not know why!

-Goatee


----------

